# Car-Chem TailorMade Car Shampoo



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

WHAT IS IT?

Car-Chem TailorMade Car Shampoo

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Introducing the new TailorMade service from CarChem, (Showcase Product).

Why have we released this product? We have released this bespoke shampoo to showcase the capabilities and power of CarChem, because we manufacture all the products on site in the UK, we are able to offer a very personal tailoring service from a 500ml product to 1000ltr's IBC.

Plus it looks very cool to have your name on a quality product to show off to your fellow detailers, friends or even as a gift idea

Tell me about the shampoo? - TailorMade By CarChem is an incredibly advanced car shampoo that breaks down even the toughest dirt and road grime without compromising wax protection. The "TailorMade By CarChem" formula provides a rich, luxurious foam that's gentle on all paint types. The UK engineered formula was designed to leave behind a spot-free, luxurious shine every time.

Easy cleaning formula and a spot-free finish - Rich foaming action - Gentle on wax protection - Clear coat safe

Mix approximately 12ml with a 15L bucket of water. Rinse vehicle with clean water and ensure bodywork is cool before applying with a wash mitt or sponge. Thoroughly rinse vehicle with clean water after application and then dry.

So basically you pick the colour, smell and a logo / name of your choice. A novel and great idea for the enthusiast!

Avaiable from £11.99 for 500ml

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

My work mule - Nissan Note Tekna 1.6

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Its worth mentioning that I use a lot of Car-Chems normal products because they work. No fuss, no special circumstances - they just do what they say on the tin. Tailor Made is no different although ive not used it before in this format.



This was my car before washing -









Its fair to say it was filthy!

The Note was snowfoamed and left to dwell for 10 minutes whilst I sorted the shampoo out.

Upon opening the bottle, the smell of mint hits you as an obvious nod to the green colour of the product. Its not overwealming, and is a nice change from some of the chemical smelling shampoos out their. I used about a 1/3rd of a bottle into my 30lt bucket, then filled it with warm water until ready to use.



It produced some nice froth in the bucket, not too much that it came out everywhere, but enough that you had faith in the product to work very well. The Note was washed down with the pressure washer before I got to the job in hand and used my Autobrite Polar Bear wash mitt on the car.

In use, depite the small ammount of shampoo used, it felt very slick across the bodywork, didnt struggle with any dirt on the car and also left a nice trail of bubbles behind the mitt -





It rinsed off easily and left a nice clean gloss to the car.

Its also worth noting that even after a good 30 minutes in the bucket, the bubbles had barely dissapeared, a good sign as far as im concerned -





Overall.....

Car-Chem have produced another great (and novel) product here with the TailorMade shampoo. It looks good. Smells good. Cleans well. Lasts. What more do you want from a shampoo?!!! :thumb:

PROS

A little goes a long way, cleans well, smells good, great idea, LSP Safe

CONS

None!

Available now from Car-Chem, with prices starting from £11.99

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/Car-Wash-Shampoos/tailormade-by-carchem


----------

